# Fuling inverter control



## woodturner170 (Jun 30, 2014)

I have a Fuling 1.5 kw 7 amp connected to 220v . 
Output 220v 3 phase. connected correctly to the spindle. I have a G540 and mach 3 in place. No other terminals are connected from the inverter
Can any one advise what I need to make this inverter function either with G540 or as a separate unit.
The inverter was once connected to a Chinese Weihong control.
I suspect I may need some sort of potentiometer but realy do not have a clue and are unable to find any setup instructions.
Regards David [email protected]


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

David I can't help with your inquiry but I'm sure someone will be along to give you some advice.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Well David, you posted your question in the right forum, so hopefully, some one will be able to help..


----------

